# Do your friends/relatives bring their dogs to your house



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Almost every year without fail there is at least one person who brings their dog to my house. Then they get offended when I put THEIR dog in one of my crates. [-X

This house is already too much like a dog park with my six dogs.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Love me, love my dog:-\" :-\" 

Êither don't invite them again or tell them your dogs are frightened of strange dogs!! Give them a lift-up!!!


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Love me, love my dog:-\" :-\"
> 
> Êither don't invite them again or tell them your dogs are frightened of strange dogs!! Give them a lift-up!!!


It's always one of three cousins or an aunt. Not that it would happen but I've told them my dogs would kill their dog so don't bring it. My male rottie can be dog aggressive, he could hurt it but he wouldn't kill it. 

There's always an excuse... they want training help etc... and it's usually the same thing, their dog pulls on the leash and they want it to stop.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Only one of Peter's brother has a dog, a weimaraner, and he always brings her, and we are more than happy to have her, BUT if anyone else were to ask we would say no. 1 female weim, 1 female akita, 1 female rottie/pit & 1 male GSD is enough, at least when there is a house full of people too!

You what bothers me? Little toddlers when their parents don't keep a close enough eye on them, or worse yet, want me to let them pet my doggie - NO WAY, I will not have that liabilty. It only takes a moment for a dog to snap. So I end up having to stick our dogs in their crates & runs which pisses me off. Then what always happens is grandpa gets his Wild Turkey buzz on and starts letting the dogs out cuz "it's fun to watch them". [-X


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

My mom is the only person to ever bring a dog over. Mine aren't in the house anyway so she is welcome in anytime. She's so ugly she's cute, one of those little mutt lap dogs that wears clothes and even sunglasses on occasion. Her name is Ginger and we call her all sorts of horrific stuff like Gingy, Gingerella, and Gingetivis. By the smell of her breathe, the last one fits her best. She's a rescue found out in front of my moms house wandering in the road, full of worms and skinny. My oh my, how life can change for a poor old dog huh?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I wonder why people think "strange" dogs should get on with one another. In the wilds, even a pup straying from the fold would be eaten up if he entered another territory. 

But "our" dogs are different of course and should want to play with one another, just like we do:---)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

When my parents still had holiday dinners there could be 6-8 dogs in the back yard. 
Now, it's not uncommon but limited to a few of us. 
My wife's family :-o ........not so much! Couple of......"shudder"........cat folks there.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I wonder why people think "strange" dogs should get on with one another. In the wilds, even a pup straying from the fold would be eaten up if he entered another territory.
> 
> But "our" dogs are different of course and should want to play with one another, just like we do:---)


You are SOOOOOOOO right! That's what really gets me about dog parks! How can so many dog owning people be so damn dumb?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> Almost every year without fail there is at least one person who brings their dog to my house. ......


Without asking??? :-o 

I haven't had that happen. 

There are dogs who are always welcome here, since they are friends of my dogs (training club, etc.), but even their owners ask first. I can't imagine just showing up with a dog!


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Last Christmas my sister and family came over and bought their King Charles thing (did not know it was coming). I don’t know exactly what happened but there was a kid break down of someone dropped something walking up to the house, so my slick sister ran her dog to the front door opened it and threw her dog in my house. Then turned around to take care of the very minor emergency. Neither of my dogs are what I would consider dog aggressive. But I was glad I seen the door open and the dog get tossed in. Both my dogs were there and that thing did catch their eye to say the least. My greyhound loves chasing rabbets and that King thing looks more like a rabbit than a dog. I was in a lose, lose situation. Everyone else invited over did not see a problem with what she did because my dog was supposed to be trained. #-o If one of my dogs took a nip I would have never heard the end of it. The good thing is the King thing is so overweight I don’t think it will be around for much longer. \\/ 
Everyone please note the strategically placed yellow heads! Please let me know if I could have better used the yellow heads or need to add any, Thank you \\/


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't care, my friends don't usually bring their dogs, and besides, my dogs get along with other dogs, or they are not my dogs. 

I just don't put up with weak character dogs that would bite a child or go after another dog "just because".

All my rules apply to my friends dogs, and we never have had to break anything up. usually within a minute or so, we have to yell at them to stop playing, and lay down.

I think it is all what you are willing to put up with. I think dogs can figure it out, barring being a genetic disaster.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

We had a college graduation party at my house for my Wifes BFF. Her mom brought this little dog that resembled a mop head. I stated that the dog should stay in the car or go home. Because it's my dog's house and I am not going to scold my dogs for acting like it is. And that included maybe one of them dishing out an ass kicking. Then came the banter .For about a an hour I listened to this women describe the dog, and her protective instinct she had aquired for the dog. These emotions of course were all because the dog had a horrible, horrible life before she "rescued" the dog from the worst conditions a dog could have ever had lived in. And she could not fathom how I, Being the S.O.B that I am ever in my life would buy a purebreed dog. Leaving all those lost souls to die. I should bear the guilt of killing a rescue.Then to "make" it do terrible things. Such as bite people. also according her to medical experitise I was in fact secertly trying to poison my dogs with samonella and trichonosis by feeding them raw meat. I kid you not, this woman held nothing back in letting me know what kinds of unjustices I was doing to my canine friends.remember I was giving up my house, my time, my money to throw her daugther a graduation party. Then God came to my aid. We had X-mas lights lighting the awning. An extension cord was pulled through an old dryer exhaust vent hole in the side of the garage to light the lights. about sundown, there was a blood curdling yelp, a pop and the lights flickered eventually going out.A few whimpers. then the faint smell of burnt hair.....It's a good thing all dogs go to heaven. I Knew right away what had happened. I did feel very sorry the dog. Everyone Looked around a little confused. I walked calmly around the corner, and knew what I was about to see. I heard the owner say the dogs name, then yell it. She did not know where the cord was so she was scrambling around the house looking for the dog. My wife caught on quick and came to look. I heard her murmur a cuss word as she looked at the dog. I told her to keep the lady out of there. But it was to late. The owner pushed me out of the way. Then God once again came into my life. she grabbed the dog and got lit up to. It took her a moment or 2 to drop the dog and the still live cord. As she did that the wires must have touched and the lights in the whole house went off. My wife took her to the hospital. Later she tried to sue us for being neglegent But the case was dismissed, are we were not liable due to the cord being regulated as a safe outdoor cord and the dog was in her custody. God was also in the third act. She had to pay all my the legal fees. After that debacle...No dogs are allowed over.

I remember earlier that day...I had the thought, better put the dogs in thier kennels. that cord looks yummy.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I don't care, my friends don't usually bring their dogs, and besides, my dogs get along with other dogs, or they are not my dogs.
> 
> I just don't put up with weak character dogs that would bite a child or go after another dog "just because".
> 
> ...



Yeah but what about a fearful dog that nips at one of your dogs? My dogs are pretty good too but if a weak and fearful dog nips at my male or me then it's going to be over for that dog unless I catch it first.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

James Downey said:


> We had a college graduation party at my house for my Wifes BFF. Her mom brought this little dog that resembled a mop head. I stated that the dog should stay in the car or go home. Because it's my dog's house and I am not going to scold my dogs for acting like it is. And that included maybe one of them dishing out an ass kicking. Then came the banter .For about a an hour I listened to this women describe the dog, and her protective instinct she had aquired for the dog. These emotions of course were all because the dog had a horrible, horrible life before she "rescued" the dog from the worst conditions a dog could have ever had lived in. And she could not fathom how I, Being the S.O.B that I am ever in my life would buy a purebreed dog. Leaving all those lost souls to die. I should bear the guilt of killing a rescue.Then to "make" it do terrible things. Such as bite people. also according her to medical experitise I was in fact secertly trying to poison my dogs with samonella and trichonosis by feeding them raw meat. I kid you not, this woman held nothing back in letting me know what kinds of unjustices I was doing to my canine friends.remember I was giving up my house, my time, my money to throw her daugther a graduation party. Then God came to my aid. We had X-mas lights lighting the awning. An extension cord was pulled through an old dryer exhaust vent hole in the side of the garage to light the lights. about sundown, there was a blood curdling yelp, a pop and the lights flickered eventually going out.A few whimpers. then the faint smell of burnt hair.....It's a good thing all dogs go to heaven. I Knew right away what had happened. I did feel very sorry the dog. Everyone Looked around a little confused. I walked calmly around the corner, and knew what I was about to see. I heard the owner say the dogs name, then yell it. She did not know where the cord was so she was scrambling around the house looking for the dog. My wife caught on quick and came to look. I heard her murmur a cuss word as she looked at the dog. I told her to keep the lady out of there. But it was to late. The owner pushed me out of the way. Then God once again came into my life. she grabbed the dog and got lit up to. It took her a moment or 2 to drop the dog and the still live cord. As she did that the wires must have touched and the lights in the whole house went off. My wife took her to the hospital. Later she tried to sue us for being neglegent But the case was dismissed, are we were not liable due to the cord being regulated as a safe outdoor cord and the dog was in her custody. God was also in the third act. She had to pay all my the legal fees. After that debacle...No dogs are allowed over.
> 
> I remember earlier that day...I had the thought, better put the dogs in thier kennels. that cord looks yummy.


 
This is great. I know you sliced a hot dog and put it around the cord.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

In my house...no dogs, no smoking, and NO BEER spilling. Mr. Mom I ain't!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Yeah but what about a fearful dog that nips at one of your dogs? My dogs are pretty good too but if a weak and fearful dog nips at my male or me then it's going to be over for that dog unless I catch it first.

Buko pretty much ignores it. He is a very confident dog, and he has been in those situations and they (the dogs) just don't bother him. Of course, I slap the **** out of the offending dog, and it stops. With my friends, the offending dog is gonna get it. They don't put up with it either. 

I just don't have problems like that.

The electric dog story is pretty funny. I have been told that the only way to get a dog to bite is to be cruel to it. Then the person went on to say that they were glad that I never did anything like that with my dog.

I have learned to just let it be. Just like when they tell me that Buko is a collie greyhound mix, I just let it be.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> In my house...no dogs, no smoking, and NO BEER spilling. Mr. Mom I ain't!!!!!!!!!!


 :idea: :idea: Just have my mother in-law chained at the end of your driveway clean the beer mess


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

HEHEHE...Chris! :evil: \\/ 
Keeps away salesmen too?


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> In my house...no dogs, no smoking, and NO BEER spilling. Mr. Mom I ain't!!!!!!!!!!



Such a prude! :-({|=

It's not living unless 5 second rule is impossible. 

There is so much hair in my house food on the plate get covered as it comes off the pan. LOL


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I don't care, my friends don't usually bring their dogs, and besides, my dogs get along with other dogs, or they are not my dogs.
> 
> I just don't put up with weak character dogs that would bite a child or go after another dog "just because".
> 
> ...


Many, many years ago when I was an insurance broker, there were a number of cases that really impressed upon me how easily a dog can ACCIDENTLY hurt a small child. In one case a dog was jumping for it's ball that the kid picked up. The dog wasn't trying to hurt the kid, he was excited, just wanted his toy, but when he grabbed for the ball with his mouth that kids hand was in the way. The bite to the hand required a couple of surgeries to fix the kid's hand, and the policy paid 100% of the homeowners liablity, which was only $50,000 but remember, this was over 20 years ago. The combination of eye to eye levels between dog & child, coupled with how delicate kids skin is is just too scarey for me to risk.

These days, with everyone so ready and happy to file lawsuits, I feel as far as my dog is concerned, it is my utmost resposibility to not only make sure everyone else is safe around him, but actually equally important is to protect him from the assholes that surround us all.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

We rarely have anyone over to begin with, and most of them are visiting from out of town so they don't have their dogs with them, but I don't think they would even think twice about not bringing their dogs to my house even if they DID have them with them. I guess they know it would be a no-go if they did, so it's not been an issue.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

James that is a great story, karma truly is a bitch and I love the fact she had to pay your court costs.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Susan, my friends and I grew up with the kind of parents that if you got bitten by a dog, they wanted to know just what was it you did to the dog.

I was visiting my brother and nephews while I was at the NM trial. It was funny to watch my dogs ignore my nephews attempts at play.

The hand of God is not soon forgotten. LOL

None of my friends are PC, and that is why we are so close.


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Susan, my friends and I grew up with the kind of parents that if you got bitten by a dog, they wanted to know just what was it you did to the dog...


When my youngest was about eight he was on the floor next to our ridgeback of the same age. We heard a loud woof and a scream. Blood was running down our boy's face. We put a cloth against his face and ran him over to the doctor where he got a few stitches without any more tears. We had never had a problem with the dog before, always very mellow with all the family and kids. So, I asked him okay... what were you doing to the dog... where he admitted twisting the dogs ears #-o. Got to watch those rug rats.


----------



## Melissa Hoyer (Aug 28, 2006)

My aunt usually brings her ShihTzu to family gatherings. He is always welcome. My two GSDs are around him a lot...we travel together, etc. They consider him to be part of the pack. He is also incredibly laid back...only gets riled when the girls start running around. Then he might bark and act the part of "hall monitor". We have worked hard to make sure that my girls respect him and they are great with him...if only we could get the same out of my grandma's yorkie...she's a nipper and I worry that one of my girls will lose a chunk of their nose just for walking past.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Bet he doesn't twist the dogs ears anymore.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

All dogs are welcome at my house, if their dogs an idiot i'll offer up a crate, no biggie


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

my sister has a wild undisciplined chow/retriever mix that rides EVERYWHERE with her, and she just loves to foist it on people. I have literally heard her tell people "I'm not coming if Trooper can't come." The dog is nice enough, but not everyone wants dogs all over their furniture. My dogs get along fine with him, but my dogs know better than to jump on the couch, get up on me while I'm eating, etc. It's just one of my pet peeves. Of course, it generally ends with me getting ticked off and screaming at the dog and my sister getting mad at me and leaving :roll:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I don't have too awful many people come over with their dogs, but I do bring at least some of mine to my parents for the major holidays. I'm having a classmate watch Zoso and Buck, but I brought Lily and Fawkes with the Rottweiler up to Omaha. They are kept in the finished basement in crates when we are not there and sleep in our guest room (they don't get to at home) at night. Their dog(s) are either crated or kept up in my parents bedroom two stories up when we're gone. They all wear drag leashes in the house when we're there. Usually works out pretty well. It's a hassle, but it's also a hassle to find a reliable dog sitter.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

as much as I bitch about people bringing dogs over to my house without asking I always brought a dog or three to my parents or in-laws house. Somehow it seems different when the shoes are on my feet. Then again my dogs wee raised with the dogs in the respective homes so to me it's fine. And especially with the in-laws, I needed to have something to do other than sit there and watch TV with them.


----------

